# Badfish River Surfboards Boards Kick Ass!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's an interview with Mike Harvey and Zack Hughes, the owners of the Badfish River Surfboards. They just released their first model called the Chubby Stick. It's super short, thick and fat high performance river surf board / SUP. It's currently built in 2 sizes.
Badfish River Surf Boards Are Here! Interview With Company Owners Mike Harvey and Zach Hughes | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

I've jumped on the boards from these guys on a few different occasions and these guys are on the cutting edge of SUP'ing and high performance river surfing.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

These look really cool. Can't wait to try one out in gwood next spring. Not that I'll ever be able to afford one. 

I love hand shaped foam and fiberglass boards, but in the future, I'd love to see a bomber epoxy board that can really withstand the abuse that will be dished out on a river board.

The website lloks good, except that it took over a minute to load on my CO qwest DSL. I know flash looks cool, but for a site like Badfish, it really is overkill and annoying. Not everything has to "pop" in order to have a great site. When the whole site is making noise and moving, I get distracted from what your message really is. Just an FYI.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

brendodendo said:


> I love hand shaped foam and fiberglass boards, but in the future, I'd love to see a bomber epoxy board that can really withstand the abuse that will be dished out on a river board.


Thanks for your feedback on the website. We are stoked with it, but I know flash sites bug some people.

These boards are not your average glass boards. They are laid up extra bomber for the river. We add extra glass to the nose and front end of the board where we you are at risk to ding them when surfing. We had 3 demos that got handed out all over the Arkansas this last summer and we had exactly 0 dings. 

The boards will surf really surprising little features not just big waves like Glenwood at high water. I hope we can connect so you can try one out. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

A custom board Zack just finished for me. This is the new 5'11" we are playing with in a effort to figure out how short a river SUP can be. 
Login | Facebook


----------

